# Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4



## HMangels91 (1. Mai 2014)

*Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

Hi Leute ich soll für meinen Arbeitskollegens Frau einen Gaming Laptop suchen

Notebook 17.3" (43,94cm) MSI GS70 2OD-i581FD FreeDos

Den hier habe ich im Auge. was haltet ihr vom Setting? Andere Vorschläge, ideal wäre einer von Mindfactory.


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

Falls du den Laptop willst hol ihn die hier :

MSI GS70-2ODi581FD Gaming Notebook 17,3" FHD i5-4200H 8GB RAM 1000GB GTX 765M 2048 MB bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ist er billiger


----------



## HMangels91 (2. Mai 2014)

kingsvn schrieb:


> Falls du den Laptop willst hol ihn die hier :
> 
> MSI GS70-2ODi581FD Gaming Notebook 17,3" FHD i5-4200H 8GB RAM 1000GB GTX 765M 2048 MB bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Ist er billiger



Das ist ja einer mit nem i5 also dualcore

Edit: oh hab ich überlesen XD. Reicht den der i5?


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

Klar reicht der i5, was genau soll den gespielt werden bzw. für was wird der Laptop verwendet ?


----------



## Alex555 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

Für BF4 würde ich dir unbedingt zum I7 raten! 
BF4 nutzt einen Quadcore voll aus, unbedingt den I7 nehmen! 
@*HMangels91*: Der von dir verlinkte MSI hat auch nur einen I5 
Weite Vorschläge: 
</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gaming Notebook K33-4E by: One - ONE Computer Shop (falls portabler gewünscht) 
</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Gaming Notebook K56-4O2 by: One - ONE Computer Shop (15 Zoll)
Vorteil: du kannst beide frei konfigurieren, ein "richtiges" Gaming Notebook bekommst du aber nicht für knapp 1000€.


----------



## iTzZent (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

Vom GS70 würde ich auch Abstand nehmen. Das Gerät wird, aufgrund der  gringen Gehäusedimensionen, sehrsehr heiss...  Für 1000Euro sollte man  sich auch kein Gerät mehr mit der alten langsamen GTX765M kaufen.

Hier mal ein gescheites Beispiel für ein "Gaming" Notebook mit ausreichend Leistung für BF4 in FullHD mit hohen/ultra Details:
Gamer Notebook Core i7 - GTX860M (17,3") - Gaming Notebook | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop



> CPU (Prozessor): Intel Core i7-4700MQ (4x 2.40GHz, 6MB L3 Cache)
> Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M (2GB GDDR5, DirectX11, NVIDIA Optimus)
> Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Kingston DDR3-1600 (2x 4096MB, SO-DIMM)
> Festplatte / SSD: 500GB Festplatte (2,5", SATA2, 8MB Cache, 5400/Min)
> ...


*979,-*

Hier eine Benchmarkliste mit Battlefield 4 von aktuellen Grafikkarten Benchmarkcheck: Battlefield 4 - Notebookcheck.com Tests Alles was über der GTX860M liegt, kostet mehr wie 1000Euro.


----------



## kingsvn (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

Der Vorschlag von iTzzent kann ich zustimmen. Würde zu seinem Laptop raten, da haste deutlich stärkere Hardware in deinem Preissegment !


----------



## Raptorit (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

bei kleinanzeigen gehen oft gute alianware notebooks mit gewünschter gpu für ca. 1000 euro über den tisch.


----------



## iTzZent (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

Alienware Notebooks sind nicht gut, sie sind nur teuer... Und wer für ein gebrauchtes Notebook 1000Euro ausgibt und dann definitiv weniger Leistung hat wie ein neues 1000Euro Notebook, ist selber Schuld.


----------



## HMangels91 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

Es ist jetzt ein Erazer geworden, die Frau von dem Kollegen mag das gern leiden
MEDION ERAZER X7825 (MD98665) 43,9cm (17,3"), 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, Intel Core i7-4700MQ, Win8 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## iTzZent (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

Hmm ich hoffe, du hast gesehen, das das Gerät nicht mal ein FullHD Display hat oder ? Wenn ihr damit klar kommt, ist die Entscheidung dennoch sehr gut. Das X7825 basiert auf dem aktuellen MSI GT70. Ich empfehle allerdings eine Windows 8.1 Neuinstallation, denn Medion hat das System recht stark verseucht, wodurch es arg ausgebremst wird. Medion liefert als einer von wenigen Herstellern eine vollwertige Windows DVD mit (ohne Recovery Tools). Damit kannst du denn problemlos Windows neu installieren. Allerdings ist es auch noch Windows 8, wodurch du denn gleich mal sportliche 1.5GB an Updates ziehen darfst  Du kannst dir natürlich auch gleich ein Windows 8.1 Image besorgen und installieren.... aktiviert wird es denn automatisch mit dem Windows 8 Key, sobald das Gerät online ist. Für die Installation brauchst du allerdings einen kostenlos Installationskey. Da kann ich dir denn ggf. behilflich sein, schreib einfach ne PN.

Da das Gerät noch einen 2. HDD Schacht hat, würde ich dort auch gleich eine SSD einbauen. Für unter 90Euro bekommt man schon ne 240GB SSD.


----------



## HMangels91 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte sie Win 8.1 pro Installation auf nem usb stick wurde ja noch sinnvoller sein


----------



## iTzZent (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

Naja, die Pro Version muss ja nicht sein, es ist ja eine Vollversion vorhanden. Es wird eh nicht gehen, da der Key im Bios hinterlegt ist, und sich so die Pro Version automatisch als "Core" aktiviert... die Pro Version bekommt man nur mit Umwegen aktiviert.


----------



## HMangels91 (6. Mai 2014)

Achso hehe


----------



## Lyph (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

Warum entscheidet man sich in dieser Preisklasse für ein 17"-Notebook mit einer Auflösung unterhalb FullHD (1920*1080)?

Überleg es dir nochmal, hast ja ein 14-Tage Rückgaberecht.

Persönlich würde ich eher zu so einem Notebook tendieren: 

*MSI GE70-2PCi785* (CPU: Intel Core i7-4700HQ, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB • Festplatte: 500GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare • Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 3.00kg) für 1099€

Die GTX 850M liegt auf einem vergleichbaren Leistungsniveau wie die GTX 770M (~10% Unterschied). Das MSI ist leichter und bietet eine FullHD-Auflösung.


----------



## slashchat (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Gaming Laptop ~ 1000€ für WoW/ Bf4*

kauf dir ein mysn notebook auf mysn.de mit ner aktuellen 860er graka.. das reicht dicke fuer alle games.. bf4 geht auch gut mit nem haswell dualcore.. die 765gt ist 35% langsamer als ein 860er


----------

